# Device Kworld 305u sound problem

## ctgmao

I have a plate of tv kworld 305u, succeeded see the video but the sound is not working, tried some other drivers

I am using http://mcentral.de/hg/ ~ mrec/v4l-dvb-kernel tried kernel but not worked.

Output of dmesg

em28xx 1-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

em28xx 1-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

em28xx new video device (eb1a:e305): interface 0, class 255

em28xx: device is attached to a USB 2.0 bus

em28xx: you're using the experimental/unstable tree from mcentral.de

em28xx: there's also a stable tree available but which is limited to

em28xx: linux <=2.6.19.2

em28xx: it's fine to use this driver but keep in mind that it will move

em28xx: to http://mcentral.de/hg/~mrec/v4l-dvb-kernel as soon as it's

em28xx: proved to be stable

em28xx #0: Alternate settings: 8

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 0, max size= 0

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 1, max size= 0

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 2, max size= 1448

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 3, max size= 2048

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 4, max size= 2304

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 5, max size= 2580

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 6, max size= 2892

em28xx #0: Alternate setting 7, max size= 3072

Device driver i2c-0 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

attach_inform: eeprom detected.

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 00: 1a eb 67 95 1a eb 05 e3 d0 00 5c 00 6a 22 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 10: 00 00 04 57 4e 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 20: 06 00 01 00 f0 10 01 00 00 00 00 00 5b 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 30: 00 00 20 40 20 80 02 20 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 03 55 00 53 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 70: 42 00 20 00 32 00 38 00 36 00 31 00 20 00 44 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 80: 65 00 76 00 69 00 63 00 65 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom a0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom b0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom c0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom d0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom e0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

em28xx #0: i2c eeprom f0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

EEPROM ID= 0x9567eb1a

Vendor/Product ID= eb1a:e305

AC97 audio (5 sample rates)

500mA max power

Table at 0x04, strings=0x226a, 0x0000, 0x0000

tuner 0-0061: chip found @ 0xc2 (em28xx #0)

attach inform (default): detected I2C address c2

/root/driver2/v4l-dvb-kernel/v4l/tuner-core.c: setting tuner callback

tuner 0x61: Configuration acknowledged

/root/driver2/v4l-dvb-kernel/v4l/tuner-core.c: setting tuner callback

/root/driver2/v4l-dvb-kernel/v4l/xc3028-tuner.c: attach request!

/root/driver2/v4l-dvb-kernel/v4l/tuner-core.c: xc3028 tuner successfully loaded

attach_inform: tvp5150 detected.

tvp5150 0-005c: tvp5150am1 detected.

Loading base firmware: xc3028_init0.i2c.fw

Device driver i2c-0 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Loading default analogue TV settings: xc3028_BG_PAL_A2_A.i2c.fw

Device driver i2c-0 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

xc3028-tuner.c: firmware 2.7

ANALOG TV REQUEST

em28xx #0: V4L2 VBI device registered as /dev/vbi0

em28xx #0: V4L2 device registered as /dev/video0

em28xx #0: Found KWorld DVB-T 305U

Device driver usbdev1.13_ep81 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver usbdev1.13_ep82 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

Device driver usbdev1.13_ep84 lacks bus and class support for being resumed.

usb 1-3: adding 1-3:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

usb 1-3:1.1: uevent

usb 1-3:1.1: uevent

em28xx 1-3:1.1: usb_probe_interface

em28xx 1-3:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

em28xx new video device (eb1a:e305): interface 1, class 255

em28xx probing error: endpoint is non-ISO endpoint!

----------

## poly_poly-man

I have a WinTV-HVR-950 (same driver), and it is a known problem that sound is broken. See http://mcentral.de/wiki/index.php/Em2880#watching_analogue_TV for some help.

I seem to remember a fixaudio.sh or so (I took the actual line being excecuted and put it in its own script) that was really hard to find, but did work with tvtime. 

Remeember that this thing has its own fake sound card, and you have to pipe the audio over.

Hope it helps some,

poly-p man

----------

## ctgmao

Thanks

Noticed that this is a common problem.

I will examine the link

My audio card is intel but in demsg says it is ac97, perhaps this is the problem.

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *ctgmao wrote:*   

> Thanks
> 
> Noticed that this is a common problem.
> 
> I will examine the link
> ...

 

if it's intel onboard sound, then that is correct - ac97 is a general term for sound cards on the mobo (or so)

poly-p man

----------

## ctgmao

In the output of dmesg appears a mistake

```
em28xx 1-3:1.1: usb_probe_interface

em28xx 1-3:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

em28xx new video device (eb1a:e305): interface 1, class 255

```

em28xx probing error: endpoint is non-ISO endpoint!

Will might have to do with that message?

----------

## ctgmao

Hi,

I think my problem is because of snd_usb_audio I looked at that connect to the plate in the USB it should create a new device / dev/dsp1, but he does not recognize. See the output of the command:

```
 arecord-l

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC861VD Analog [ALC861VD Analog]

  Subdevices: 2/2

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

But it remains only with the Intel Audio and Audio of the Modem

Is something missing compile in the kernel?

----------

## poly_poly-man

Right after loading snd-usb-audio, give dmesg | tail or so.

poly-p man

----------

## ctgmao

Thanks for your help

```
modprobe snd_usb_audio

```

Out Dmesg

```
usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio

USB driver snd-usb-audio lacks resume support.

```

Connect the card

```
dmesg | tail

```

```
ANALOG TV REQUEST

em28xx #0: V4L2 VBI device registered as /dev/vbi0

em28xx #0: V4L2 device registered as /dev/video0

em28xx #0: Found KWorld DVB-T 305U

em28xx 1-3:1.1: usb_probe_interface

em28xx 1-3:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

em28xx new video device (eb1a:e305): interface 1, class 255

em28xx probing error: endpoint is non-ISO endpoint!

```

```
lsmod   

```

```
Module                  Size  Used by

xc3028_tuner           11648  1

tvp5150                21520  0

tuner                  63656  0

em28xx                 87220  0

compat_ioctl32          5120  1 em28xx

ir_common              37380  1 em28xx

videodev               28160  1 em28xx

v4l2_common            18432  4 tvp5150,tuner,em28xx,videodev

v4l1_compat            15748  2 em28xx,videodev

tveeprom               17424  1 em28xx

snd_usb_audio          72928  0

snd_usb_lib            16896  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_rawmidi            20384  1 snd_usb_lib

snd_hwdep              10116  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_pcm_oss            38176  0

snd_mixer_oss          16768  1 snd_pcm_oss

ipw3945                92192  1

```

```
arecord -l

```

```
**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC861VD Analog [ALC861VD Analog]

  Subdevices: 2/2

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

Unfortunately the audio have not worked

Is something missing?

----------

## ctgmao

Hi,

Discovered a new information, plugar the plate it does not recognize the part of the audio usb,

But after running:

```
modprobe em28xx-audio 
```

Dmesg output

```
em28xx-audio.c: probing for em28x1 non standard usbaudio

em28xx-audio.c: Copyright (C) 2006 Markus Rechberger

Em28xx: Initialized (Em28xx Audio Extension) extension

```

```
arecord -l 

```

```

**** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC861VD Analog [ALC861VD Analog]

  Subdevices: 2/2

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: Em28xx Audio [Em28xx Audio], device 0: Em28xx Audio [Empia 28xx Capture]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

But the audio have not worked

----------

## ctgmao

Hi,

Thanks for helping.

The output of dmesg had a message on a stable version of v4l-kernel to the kernel

2.6.19. Testing this kernel and the board worked sound and video.

He noted that this kernel not created the device / dev/vbi0. He just created the / dev / video.

Reading the documentation of v4l-kernel and with the help of dmesg realized that the device was for

Not analogue and digital plates.

Returning to the kernel 2.6.23 did a test, raised the em28xx with a driver that was not analogue and digital

So it does not create the / dev/vbi0. It worked perfectly the audio and video.

```
modprobe em28xx card=57 
```

----------

